# We rescued 3 pups



## JM74 (2 mo ago)

My family and I have rescued 3 puppies one year ago. The first rescue was Nala, tan and black. She was dumped along the side of a dirt road along with the rest of her brothers and sisters. After a healthy check from the vet, we took her home and named her. Then we thought we didn’t want her to grow up alone. So we went to a Petco and saw this beautiful boy with two different colored eyes. We said we would like to adopt him please. As we confirmed we wanted him, in walks a black and white pup looking similar to our new cute boy. The lady says, this is his sister. We didn’t want to split them, so we took both. There names were already given. Nik is the male pup brown and white with colored eyes. Navi is the female pup. So now we have Nala, Nik and Navi. They are all 1 year old, up to date on shots and chipped. They are amazing and loving and fun. I know we saved them from a potentially bad situation or home. I just can’t help to always say they saved us!!! I am curious to know the breeds of all three. I was told brother and sister are border collie/ Aussie mix. And for Nala, we are not sure.


----------



## K9luv (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh my they are so adorable congrats! Looks like they are all getting along so great 😊. Not a good "guesser" for breeds, but feel I see some border collie for the sibling pair and maybe black nose curr / german shepherd for Nala. I love the trio!


----------



## JM74 (2 mo ago)

K9luv said:


> Oh my they are so adorable congrats! Looks like they are all getting along so great 😊. Not a good "guesser" for breeds, but feel I see some border collie for the sibling pair and maybe black nose curr / german shepherd for Nala. I love the trio!


They do get along extremely well. We are on 10 acres so there is plenty of room to run. And boy do they run. Lol. They all love the water except Nala. I’m slowly letting her become comfortable with it. Nik and Navi absolutely love the water and camping. I will look into the black nose. Thank you. They are all so very smart and we are always working with them to teach them new things. Nik likes to carry things from one person to another. He never damages anything. He’s so funny. Navi is the motherly brain of the 3 though. She’s always correcting the other two when instructions are being given out and you only have to give her a command once and she does it. Thank you again and we are truly blessed for all 3. We had just lost our 10 year old lab February to cancer. My kids were devastated. Having these 3 around have definitely brought back some joy and laughter. 🙏🏼🥰🙏🏼


----------



## K9luv (Oct 21, 2020)

Sorry I can't take a better guess on breed, but I know the feeling, we lost our almost 15YO girl in 2020 and finally feel complete again now that we have two new donkeys running around.


----------



## Aurralia (4 mo ago)

Looks like they are living their best life. The chocolate fur and blue eyes is such a striking combination!


----------

